# Have you ever ridden your mountain bike nude?



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

I love to hike and trail run nude, but biking causes a few more issues. I still plan to try at some point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Well...........Personally, Id much prefer not to cross paths with you when you are. Hahaha

What you do is your own business but I'd hate to be forced (especially if I'm with my kids) to witness your figs bouncing in the open air.

What a question. Hahaha


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Ska said:


> Well...........Personally, Id much prefer not to cross paths with you when you are. Hahaha
> 
> What you do is your own business but I'd hate to be forced (especially if I'm with my kids) to witness your figs bouncing in the open air.
> 
> What a question. Hahaha


Interesting. Thanks for the honest opinion. I'll never understand why people in North America are so put off by nudity. Being nude outdoors on a nice day shouldn't be in anyway offensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Problem with that here, you run around naked, someone sees you and likes it, you could probably sue them for sexual harassment....


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

is this guy serious?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Taking the whole "oh my god, he's nude" thing off the table, I wouldn't want to ride a bike nude. When you run or hike, you're letting stuff hang free. When on a bike, you're smashing stuff and moving your bits all over. Have you ever ridden a bike with boxers on? OK for a smooth short ride to the bar, but not for trails.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

ser jameson said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the honest opinion. I'll never understand why people in North America are so put off by nudity. Being nude outdoors on a nice day shouldn't be in anyway offensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ride how you like in the EU.


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, let me phrase it differently. 
Would you go for a short ride without any clothes on, if you knew no one would see you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You must never crash, eh?

I don't even want to imagine the kinds of injuries. A fairly innocuous whack to the nuts on your stem during an endo could become quite serious once your skin and dangly bits are exposed to metal hardware.

A washout that gets your shorts a little dirty would run a much higher chance of ripping skin from your side.

Ticks. 'nuf said.

Mosquitoes, poison ivy/oak, thorns, cactus spines, etc. Anything poky that snags clothing will be slashing skin instead.

Not to mention, when it comes to protecting yourself from UV, you can choose to wear clothing, or slather your WHOLE BODY with sunscreen.

I'm sorry, but regardless of what your proclivities or inhibitions might or might not be, clothing really is PRACTICAL for certain things. Mountain biking is one of them.


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Harold said:


> You must never crash, eh?
> 
> I don't even want to imagine the kinds of injuries. A fairly innocuous whack to the nuts on your stem during an endo could become quite serious once your skin and dangly bits are exposed to metal hardware.
> 
> ...


Aye. All reasons I've never done it. However, my trip to eastern Washington last summer, riding smooth trails through ponderosa pine forest got me thinking....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Harold said:


> ... or slather your WHOLE BODY with sunscreen.


I swear officer, I'm only protecting myself from the UV rays.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

watts888 said:


> I swear officer, I'm only protecting myself from the UV rays.


yup


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

I may or may not have done a lap on slickrock (practice loop) in my birthday suit on my birthday. After dark and with no other cars in the parking lot it seemed reasonably safe. I suspect carbon frames wouldn't feel as chilly as aluminum frames for the inevitable dismounts.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

I've swam nekid, run nekid, and laid around nekid. I consider all rewarding. I normally ride my mountain bike in spandex bike shorts, gloves, helmet, biking jersey, and bike shoes(clipless). Mountain biking requires proper clothing imho. I was picturing the "balls into stem" scene; goose bumps rose all over my bod.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

And run the risk of getting my wang wacked by a willow? Hell no!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Mookie said:


> And run the risk of getting my wang wacked by a willow? Hell no!


Or caught up in your spokes


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Gasp4Air said:


> Or caught up in your spokes


Indeed. Now that would definitely kill the passion!


----------



## a.d.85 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Putting the skin in skin suit*



Harold said:


> I'm sorry, but regardless of what your proclivities or inhibitions might or might not be, clothing really is PRACTICAL for certain things. Mountain biking is one of them.


These gals would beg to differ 

Also, for the OP, I'd suggest you look up the World Naked Bike Ride at a city near you (or start your own).


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mookie said:


> And run the risk of getting my wang wacked by a willow? Hell no!


Look who's back?!

IMHO, I would be concerned about bruising my sack.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

No thanks. If some neked ladies come riding by someday, I'll be GLAD I still had on my pads, helmet and such, cause any focus will be on all that jiggle..


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Hawg said:


> Look who's back?!
> 
> IMHO, I would be concerned about bruising my sack.


This is a weighty topic that has really grabbed my full attention.
And I hear you on the bruising. I require full support whilst riding.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mookie...you're alive.


----------



## Cornbread1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Only when chasing bigfoot. He rides naked too.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

OldMTBfreak said:


> I've swam nekid, run nekid, and laid around nekid. I consider all rewarding. I normally ride my mountain bike in spandex bike shorts, gloves, helmet, biking jersey, and bike shoes(clipless). Mountain biking requires proper clothing imho. I was picturing *the "balls into stem" scene*; goose bumps rose all over my bod.


"When Johnson Met Thomson"


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

At least wear a speedo


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

People! Nude riding is a tradition with some of my pals. It is the "naked night ride". At camp, you start off clothed - AND bug sprayed. Usually a few flasks are carried along as well. Men and women. Keep your lights pointed low for courtesy, although following too closely may provide you more info about your friends than you wanted to know. The trail is usually an easier trail, and only 5 miles or so. It is a fairly innocuous thing, although the founder of said event has been ticketed in PA for "causing a disturbance". The citation stated something to the effect that _was observed riding nude for no reason on state property_ or something about "no socially redeeming purpose"... it was comical. I can see how the people in charge would frown on that sort of thing.
Me? Not so much. Just a round or 2 of naked night disc golf. Or is that night naked disc golf? Naked disc golf at night...

-F


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I road my KX once in my loose work pants after making some small adjustments on it. The saddle slap to the I took to the ballz will never be forgotten. So no, I won't be riding buck naked.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Note to self: NEVER, EVER buy a used saddle. Or even accept one as a gift.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

*I did a birthday ride in my birthday suit*

Here is my facebook post from riding nude:

Every year around my birthday for the last ten years I have done something that is a bit out there, some would say crazy (Those that aren't mountain bikers). It started with sky diving, but a lot of people do that. But most of the time it has been something mountain bike related, learning something new that most people my age wouldn't think of doing, a new jump, gap, stepdown, etc. I knew it would be tough to top last years bike backflips on the trail. But I think I may have succeeded in the "a bit out there, crazy" factor with last year's birthday ride.

PRE-DAWN 51st BIRTHDAY RIDE
Trail Head-Morning Dew-Sky Dark-Stars-Big Dipper-Little Dipper-Saturn Bright-Dogs Harnessed-Pedaling-Pups Pulling-Uphill-Fire Road.

Top of the Hill-Owls Hoot-Deer Prance Fleeing-Ocean Waves Crash in Distance-Prepare for Downhill-Helmet-Gloves-Helmet Light-Handlebar Light-Shirt in Backpack-Shorts in Backpack-Birthday Suit.

Begin Downhill-Morning Chill-Adrenaline Rush-Bike Lights Bright- Peripheral Vision Dark-Tunnel Vision Clear-Pedal Fast-Feeling the Breeze-Hitting Jumps-Leaning in Berms-Kicker-Wallride-Stepdown-StepUp-Drop In-Tires Slip-Oh ****-Fear of Crash-Tires Grip-Continue Unscathed-Left Berm-Right Berm-Step Up-Off Camber Drop-Slipping-Sliding-But Rubberside Down-Straight Away.

Trail Ends-Safe-Sound-Don Shirt-Don Shorts-Leash Dogs-Bucket List Item Complete

*New Definition of Freeriding*

Rode up the hill clothed. Downhill naked, hitting jumps, berms, stepups, stepdowns. Never really sat down.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

GoGoGordo said:


> View attachment 1045717


Imagine Mr. Potato Head sitting on a wad of half-chewed gum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mookie said:


> And run the risk of getting my wang wacked by a willow? Hell no!


Welcome back Mook. So it took a "riding while nude" thread to suck you back in after a 6 month hiatus. Go figure..


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd be afraid of sprouting a routney, as they say in the business. 

Regardless of an impending e-rex-shin, I think it's kind of gross having my seat wedged in my bare arse.


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Night riding is a great option. I'm sure I'll try it this summer.
It's 60deg. Today. I may (briefly) get naked on my after work ride. Unless it rains.
I suspect I'll need either stay seated or standing. The transition seems tricky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'd be afraid of getting 'the Duke' caught up in the front spokes.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

ser jameson said:


> I love to hike and trail run nude, but biking causes a few more issues. I still plan to try at some point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plenty happening on the street World Naked Bike Ride (WNBR) - Naked Bicycle People Power! Stop indecent exposure to vehicle emissions! but biking on the trails I am not so sure it would be so great ... same for hiking. I tend to take my cloths off as soon as I can at the beach or swimming, but anywhere where there are rocks and branches (or poison oak!) I would probably think twice even if I could ...


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

Davide said:


> Plenty happening on the street World Naked Bike Ride (WNBR) - Naked Bicycle People Power! Stop indecent exposure to vehicle emissions! but biking on the trails I am not so sure it would be so great ... same for hiking. I tend to take my cloths off as soon as I can at the beach or swimming, but anywhere where there are rocks and branches (or poison oak!) I would probably think twice even if I could ...


Yup, thanks. I've done world naked bike ride in Bellingham Wa. Fun, but it was a really short ride downtown on pavement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

what about when you stop. i can't believe only one person mentioned standover clearance. it would go from 2" to -4" (hahaha, visual in your head) not to mention i only ride steel frames... and none of them are pre-heated. brrrrr!!!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Mookie...you're alive.





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Welcome back Mook. So it took a "riding while nude" thread to suck you back in after a 6 month hiatus. Go figure..


This thread deals with a meaty issue, I had to say something.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

All the time! My bike is Ti


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

It was pouring rain last night, so no naked ride yet. It was however oddly warm for this time of year. I was only wearing board shorts and a wool top. I was tempted to get naked. I would've been covered in mud..... But that sounds kinda fun
Maybe this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ser jameson said:


> It was pouring rain last night, so no naked ride yet. It was however oddly warm for this time of year. I was only wearing board shorts and a wool top. I was tempted to get naked. I would've been covered in mud..... But that sounds kinda fun
> Maybe this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


>


And some nuts.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Nope. In the desert everything bites, stings or stabs so we wont be exposing the tender bits.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

ser jameson said:


> It was pouring rain last night, so no naked ride yet. It was however oddly warm for this time of year. I was only wearing board shorts and a wool top. I was tempted to get naked. I would've been covered in mud..... But that sounds kinda fun
> Maybe this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds like you're in Washington. Please give a ride itinerary so that I can avoid your riding area with my family.


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

tiretracks said:


> Nope. In the desert everything bites, stings or stabs so we wont be exposing the tender bits.


I've always considered the desert to be one of my favorite places to be naked!
No matter where you are, you have to take more caution when you're nude.

I've done thee day hiking trips, and been nude the entire time. Trust me, every environment has lots of stingy, bitey things. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

I have to admit that every time I ride my bike, it is nude.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Disgusting idea! Now if you asked me if I enjoy going shopping, or working in the office, or shovelling snow naked, then of course I'd let it all hang out. Attending an NFL game, going to the opera, PTA meeting, job interview, all good opportunities to show off my scared baby sparrow in its nest, but biking? Never!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Puts a whole new perspective on the importance of standover height! :eekster:

There was a guy on our local news who sounds like you. He likes going trail running nude and also likes to mow his lawns nude which his neighbours were not too impressed about! Putting aside the indecent exposure aspect why in the world would you want to mow lawns nude? A stray stone flicked up by the mower anybody? :skep:

I agree with the general perception. Too much sunscreen and insect repellant required and far too many dangerous moving parts on a mtb to have the junk dangling around riding singletrack.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Never rode a bike naked but I did ride one in a tuxedo once.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ummm....no, never have, never will.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Never felt the need. Not close to porn star status in size, running would suck after a 1/4 mile, then riding my bike around the block in boxers always sucks. Need to be very careful in nut placement


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

By naked... you mean, no gloves, no shoes and no helmet!?

Otherwise you're really only half naked o_0

It would likely be fun... until you fall!

Protecting all Orifices is paramount. 

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## asinchaos (Apr 19, 2014)

ser jameson said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the honest opinion. I'll never understand why people in North America are so put off by nudity. Being nude outdoors on a nice day shouldn't be in anyway offensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have spent tons of money on bike clothes and protection just to leave them sitting in the closet. I'd even wear every single one of them to bed if it wasn't too uncomfortable  

Sent from my HTC One dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## seanmankiw (Apr 29, 2006)

Vermont has public nudity law, protecting the act making doing it legal! Last summer I did some early morning riding at Kingdom Trails on my Trek Farley. I noticed the Brooks Swift was a little not so nice, though I liked it. I only had on my helmet, camel back, socks, shoes and gloves. It is quite freeing, and as cycling is exercise, using no restrictors really gets those muscles to operate at their best natural ability.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Cornbread1 said:


> Only when chasing bigfoot. He rides naked too.


Once. And it was after dark by the light of the campfire.

How'd you know about it?!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I remember back in late 1990's/ early 2000's when NORBA was NORBA there was a midnight naked race at Mount Snow during Nationals. I also remember seeing censored pictures of Marla Streb and Leigh Donovan.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

I would. It would be liberating. 

With helmet & clipless shoes, of course.

Everybody has a li'l freak in them.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The idea of attending a nude beach or camp, at first, sounds enticing but I can pretty much bet that the ladies who attend are not going to be the hottest of the bunch.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I did once, but my junk got caught in the
spokes, so not anymore.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Never even thought about it actually, but I have run across several nude or nearly nude couples getting back to nature in a manner of speaking while out riding.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

seanmankiw said:


> Vermont has public nudity law, protecting the act making doing it legal! Last summer I did some early morning riding at Kingdom Trails on my Trek Farley. I noticed the Brooks Swift was a little not so nice, though I liked it. I only had on my helmet, camel back, socks, shoes and gloves. It is quite freeing, and as cycling is exercise, using no restrictors really gets those muscles to operate at their best natural ability.


You made that avatar up for this post right?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Have you ever seen a sun burnt dick? I have. Its not something I can unsee.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

No, mainly because I'd never be able to look at my bike seat the same way again.....

My city has a guy known as Thong Guy, because he rides around town on his bike wearing only a thong.






I was riding my bike around Lady Bird Lake this summer and came across a guy walking in the other direction wearing only a tiny scrap of strategically placed cloth. Trust me, of the many, many people on the path, NOBODY was making eye contact with this guy.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Another way to get in to the Megan's Law List. Good luck with that... :skep:

Inspired by the Queen song, I guess. RIP Freddy Mercury

I want to ride my bicycle

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjWuJfGjpfLAhUI4mMKHe13DNkQjRwIBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fatbmx.com%2Fbmx%2Fnews%2Farticle.php%3Fstoryid%3D5729&bvm=bv.115339255,d.cGc&psig=AFQjCNGNjYI2I0IruwcWY1CzuQ_p5yRCQw&ust=1456633964898624


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Crankout said:


> The idea of attending a nude beach or camp, at first, sounds enticing but I can pretty much bet that the ladies who attend are not going to be the hottest of the bunch.


But then, neither would the guys, so even.....


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Your saddle must smell lovely.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

If my pen!s wasn't so long, then I would try it. Getting it caught in the zipper is one thing. Getting it stuck in the chainring.....ouch.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

My bike does not have a dropper post, which I would insist be mandatory equipment for such an endeavor, so no.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I would rather pick and choose whose nude body I see and who sees mine. Since I'm happily married then it will only be my wife and I'm perfectly happy with that. As far as most Europeans viewing us Americans as prudes, I think it has more to do with our choices than our Puritanism. I've seen too many people that thought they were Abercrombie & Fitch model material that really should have covered up more. I would rather not have that surprise hit me on the trail.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^

Underneath my baggies & Skins o_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

June Bug said:


> No, mainly because I'd never be able to look at my bike seat the same way again.....
> 
> My city has a guy known as Thong Guy, because he rides around town on his bike wearing only a thong.
> 
> I was riding my bike around Lady Bird Lake this summer and came across a guy walking in the other direction wearing only a tiny scrap of strategically placed cloth. Trust me, of the many, many people on the path, NOBODY was making eye contact with this guy.


Yeah, I had the misfortune of riding up behind thong guy along Ladybird a couple of weeks ago. Funny to watch other people stare while trying not too. lucky for me I went left on the bridge at Mopac and he went straight.

The whole premise of riding naked seems...uncomfortable...in more ways then one.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

On hot week day mid day rides when the park is basically deserted I have been known to go 'Off Trail' where I will do no damage, find a shady spot, strip off and poor a bottle of water over my head, cool down, re hydrate, eat and stretch.

My shoes and shorts go back on, Helmet on my Camelbak, gloves n shirt in my pac, then I ride the four or five miles of two track out to the trail head.

Riding naked out in the open would be safe but on single track ! really ?
Stupid Is what Stupid Does ~

I have no hangups about human bodies no matter the sex or condition, I have seen others and have been seen taking a 'Free Air' break.

As far as I know there are no laws against recreational nudity on state land but still Inflicting nudity on those who feel threatened by it or find It repulsive is wrong. 

My time In Europe was nice,, no body hang ups there, nudity was accepted.
My Dog is always nekkid, wtf is the difference anyway ?

I think I'd be far more embarrassed riding In front of a woman, then starting a hard climb and farting than seeing someone naked or getting caught bare assed.


----------

